# Limerick Tumblers



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is a photo of the Limerick Tumblers that arrived this week from Ireland via Holland and Canada. They came with a couple other breeds that I will also post.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

There nice birds how much did you pay for them in ireland you can get them
Cheap since there abundant


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Lt*

Paid reasonable amount, its the transportation and quarantine costs that add up. They may be plenty of them there, but not sure there are any others in the USA.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Those are some neat lookin birds for sure,, thanks for sharing the photo!! I really like this site for the fact that I get to see a lot of different pigeons that I have never seen before!! Do those kind make good tumbler/rollers in the air? Sorry if I sound dumb,, I only raise homers and not very knowledgeable on other breeds.


----------

